# medtronic veo Vs omnipod??



## breeze (Sep 20, 2013)

Anybody have any advice on which would be better? My husband was set up on the veo last wednesday for a trial week (insulin goes in next wed). It all seems great and we are very excited about starting with the insulin.
BUT, the pump nurse called earlier to say that if he wanted he could have an omnipod instead! She suggested it as we do lots of sailing and spend quite a bit of time in the sea and apparently the omnipod is waterproof. This sounds great but we could just get an aquapac for the veo so not enough for us to make a decision. 
So, what would you say are the pros and cons? 
Thank you!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess you would never know until you made the choice. 

I have a Veo (with an Aquapac!) and really love it. The thing that has always concerned me/put me off about a 'pod' system is the options of infusion sites. For about a year and a half I have been using my sides and back in rotation as my preferred site. Most of the time I can sit/lean back on/lie on wherever the infusions set is and it is pretty much unnoticeable, while the bulky bit can be stored somewhere out of the way. I do not think this would be the case with a pod, it would be too big to lie on if sited on your side, and it would be difficult to slouch back on a sofa with a pod on your back I would think.

I would also worry about losing/forgetting the handset. Without it on a pod you are stuffed, but with a tubed pump you can simple press the buttons on the device, whether or not your meter/handset is available.

Pods seem to work really well for some people, but they just have never appealed to me at all.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 21, 2013)

breeze said:


> Anybody have any advice on which would be better? My husband was set up on the veo last wednesday for a trial week (insulin goes in next wed). It all seems great and we are very excited about starting with the insulin.
> BUT, the pump nurse called earlier to say that if he wanted he could have an omnipod instead! She suggested it as we do lots of sailing and spend quite a bit of time in the sea and apparently the omnipod is waterproof. This sounds great but we could just get an aquapac for the veo so not enough for us to make a decision.
> So, what would you say are the pros and cons?
> Thank you!



The pod is a separate handset so easy to lose overboard I would have thought. There's also one heck of a lot of disgruntled pod users so do your research very carefully.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 21, 2013)

Agree with all that Mike just said, and I would also wonder why your DSN doesn't offer the Animas Vibe if being waterproof is what's wanted?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2013)

I used to spend 3 days a week in the north sea sailing/jet ski/windsurfing. With any type of pump it would be hard. Getting knocked & wet suit on. Are you getting in the water offtern ?. I also love my Veo but would unclip it if i went sailing. At over ?2000 any pump would get stick.


----------



## breeze (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you all! We are finding this forum very helpful in this time of change. 
Since writting this post we did quite a bit more research and did read about the omnipod being easily knocked off so I think we will stick with the medtronic. I haven't heard about the animas. She certainly hasnt mentioned it and we didn't realise we could have a choice. I will mention it to her when we go on wednesday.
Hobie, I had no idea they cost so much! I guess risking salt water damage (a much loved iphone died of this earlier this year!) Is a bit daft really. We are fair weather sailors so its just the summer we really have to worry about this but then it is most weekends. He would take it off for when he is out in our dinghy or wakeboarding etc but he has a 2 day dinghy sailing course at the end of this month where i guess he will be out on the water a lot. How long do you take yours off for at a time? I might pop another post on about the aquapac and see what people say about it.

Thank you again for your replys!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Breeze your name is same as the new meter from Bayer that links to a medtronic pump (nee wires). I have been windsurfing on a lake with ice at edges in my youth . Didnt go out if it was less than force 5 wind (white horses). Been on boat in the late eighties at Grafham cat open & Hurracane was on. I was last boat on water.   (Did i win??).  Loved every min of it. A pump is good & good luck with sorting


----------



## Redkite (Sep 21, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> I used to spend 3 days a week in the north sea sailing/jet ski/windsurfing. With any type of pump it would be hard. Getting knocked & wet suit on. Are you getting in the water offtern ?. I also love my Veo but would unclip it if i went sailing. At over ?2000 any pump would get stick.


Actually the Animas is waterproof and is the pump of choice for sailors and watersports enthusiasts!  Triathletes and swimmers all wear the Animas.  You cannot scuba dive with it due to pressure changes at depth, but you can safely immerse it in water, whereas the Veo cannot be immersed.

And pumps cost closer to ?3k!


----------



## breeze (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks redkite. I will definitely ask about the animus when we go on wednesday. Sounds like that could be great for our lifestyle. 
Cheers!


----------



## Lauren (Sep 22, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I guess you would never know until you made the choice.
> 
> I have a Veo (with an Aquapac!) and really love it. The thing that has always concerned me/put me off about a 'pod' system is the options of infusion sites. For about a year and a half I have been using my sides and back in rotation as my preferred site. Most of the time I can sit/lean back on/lie on wherever the infusions set is and it is pretty much unnoticeable, while the bulky bit can be stored somewhere out of the way. I do not think this would be the case with a pod, it would be too big to lie on if sited on your side, and it would be difficult to slouch back on a sofa with a pod on your back I would think.
> 
> ...



Mike, what's an Aquapac, and where can I find one? Sounds brilliant!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 22, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Mike, what's an Aquapac, and where can I find one? Sounds brilliant!



It's just a waterproof case/bag http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...orts&hvadid=3171103014&ref=pd_sl_15im996u9j_e


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 22, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Mike, what's an Aquapac, and where can I find one? Sounds brilliant!



As Sue says, it's a waterproof pouch with a waist band. They make them specially for insulin pumps with a dense foam 'clamp' that allows the tubing to come through the seal. 

Not cheap, but the reviews were pretty positive


----------



## Lauren (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks guys! Now I can join the sailing club


----------

